# What to expect with a 28 wk baby ? *updated 1st post :)*



## Jkelmum

:cry: Been told to day there is a high chance i will deliver within 72 hrs ive had 1 shot of steroids waitin on next shot tomorrow .......I dont know i am gunna cope :cry: 

Will she be really poorly ? 
Do you think it wil be awhile before i can hold her ?
oh i have so many questions :cry: any advice will be great I love my baby but really dont want her to come just yet ...

*update
  being induced monday 1st june at 37 wks and 2 days gestation thank-you for all your advice i cant believe i have got this far xxxxxxx*


----------



## embojet

Hi. Molly was born at 29 weeks. All babies are so different. Girls are generally much stronger than boys so she is off to a good start there. Molly was in hospital for 47 days before coming home. She needed to have oxygen to help her grow as it took too much energy to breathe. She is still on oxygen at home now but is gradually getting weaned off it. I'm sure your LO will be fine hun. I could hold Molly after a couple of weeks, as before that her skin was too delicate, but I could touch her. 
Those steroid injections are painful aren't they?!
Make sure you get shown round your newborn unit if you haven't yet as this really helped to put my mind at rest, explaining what to expect with all the machines etc. 
PM me if you have any other questions, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Tomorrow i get my second jab and yes it kills but worth it ....they are showin me around tomorrow i just pray she stays put xxx


----------



## Dona

serina27 said:


> :cry: Been told to day there is a high chance i will deliver within 72 hrs ive had 1 shot of steroids waitin on next shot tomorrow .......I dont know i am gunna cope :cry:
> 
> Will she be really poorly ?
> Do you think it wil be awhile before i can hold her ?
> oh i have so many questions :cry: any advice will be great I love my baby but really dont want her to come just yet ...

Hi, 

Each baby is different, Archie was born at 27 weeks. All answers to your current questions are in my parent journal. Archie is 7 weeks old today and we still have 6 weeks until his due date, so 6 more weeks still left to go in the baby unit. I am living it just now so if you have any questions PM me. I can also give you my mobby number if you need to chat. One thing I have learned is you need to speak to people who have been or are going thought what your going thought as it's an emotional time. One thing you need to understand is that the care these babies get is outstanding. 

Dona 
xxxxx


----------



## ALI

Hiya. 

As others have already said every baby is different but there is every chance that
your little one will be perfectly healthy , and as already mentioned girls tend to do much better than boys . We were able to hold our little one within the first two weeks. The steroid injections are neccesary with premmies to help the lungs develop more quickly , 2 are required prior to birth.

She will be in good hands as the staff at the NICU/SCBU units are brilliant!


----------



## char23

Hi i had to have steriod injections at 24 weeks as i was having strong contractions and was told i may deliver within 48 hours my baby went on to be full term and seems i just had an irritable uterus. 
x


----------



## keldac

I hope baby stays put for a while longer :hugs:
I have had a 29 weeker and a 33 weeker. Theres no denying it is a very stressful time with lots of ups and downs. It is very frighterning to see your baby in an incubator with lots of machinery - but as the days and weeks pass these become less and less as your baby gets bigger and stronger.
Your baby will look tiny and it will seem like its taking forever to move a step forward - but the vast majority of babies do very well at this stage.
xxx


----------



## Mamafy

my lil boy was born at 28 weeks :) Hope your lil girl can hold on :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Well i am now 36 hrs after second steroid jab and 3rd day of antibiotics and the pains arent there at the mo ...*touches wood* I think my lil miss may stay where she is a while longer .....

Thank-you everyone for your replies xxx


----------



## lollylou1

hey hun you know i cant answer any of your questions but im here for you every step of the way day or night no matter wat time hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## mumofone

How are you doing now?


----------



## Jkelmum

Ok thanks no more contractions and tday is last day of antibiotics :) Steroids will have brought baby on by 2 wks so i am feelin a lot more postive i will be 29 wks tomorrow each day inside is a bonus xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Hun
Ive had 3 prem babies and theyve all been different to the levels of care that they have needed, it is hard and you see so much while on the unit. Has your midwife arranged a visit to the scbu for you so you can prepare yourself just incase? I had the steriod injections with all my girls they do help but prem babies do stand a chance of their lungs collapsing as they arnt developed properly. If you ever want to chat just pm me xx


----------



## Samemka

How's things now hun? x


----------



## Jkelmum

Had a scan tday baby weighs 4lb 2oz and so far labour is stayin away :happydance:


----------



## Mamafy

That is brillaint news hun :)


----------



## Sweetpea7830

That's wonderful news on her weight!! I had a 29 weeker and all babies vary but I was able to hold my little one within a couple of days. They encouraged me to hold him for the skin-to-skin contact that is so critical for preemies. It's important your little girl knows you're there, whether it's talking to her, patting her on the bottom (over her diaper), holding her if it's permitted, etc. And if you can pump for her to provide breast milk, it's hard as heck and emotional, but it's worth it to help her improve as quickly as possible with all that good stuff your milk provides. If you can't, don't feel guilty, but if you can it's a help. For me, they did lots of tests on him to make sure different things were ok (heart, eyes, hearing, brain, etc) so be prepared for lots of tests. They do that for every baby of a certain gestational age/birth weight. Just know that we are all here for you. It's an extremely emotional and difficult time, and it's important to vent when you need to. Also, it can be a roller coaster, so just be ready that some days you will feel high and some days you will feel low. Just talk it out with someone and get a big hug, and love on your little one and soon the hospital will be a distant memory. When they get home it's all worth it and you can focus on loving that little one and helping her grow and grow!


----------



## princess_bump

oh honey i have only just seen this! really hope you and LO are ok :hugs: am thinking of you x x


----------



## Mamafy

:D bubs still all tucked up?


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes 34 wks tomorrow ....mw thinks my hind waters have a slow leak and ive to watch out for infection ...tday is my 1st day no meds to stop labour so to let nature take its course although knowing this pregnancy i,ll end up going over :rofl:


----------



## LaserBump

Well done for making it to 34 weeks though thats great! I'm sure your bubba will be fine now expescially with the boost from steroid injections. I know kinda what you been going through cos I was told at 24weeks that I am very likely to go into preterm labour. I am 31 weeks at the moment and going for a scan tomorrow, might get the steroid injections if cervix is shorter than 10mm.
Hope all goes well for you :) xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Updated 1st post xxx


----------



## Bec L

Great that you'll make it to 37 weeks hun! You must be over the moon :) Let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## Dona

Hey Hun - well done those extra weeks in Mummys tummy have made all the difference, you should be proud of yourself ! xxxx


----------

